#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 小畫家．線稿保護！(?)

## 銀

因為小畫家缺少圖層功能，
所以再畫圖的時候總是必須很小心很小心的不要傷到線稿
這樣畫實在是好累耶~~~~
可是又沒有別的繪圖軟體可以用QAQ......

別擔心，銀八老師來了!!!!!!!!(誰
首先，打開小畫家
然後畫出你可愛的線稿(注意不可以先上色


然後呢~請把你要上色的位置先留空~
把不想先上色的地方用別的顏色塗滿~
嗯?這樣很奇怪? 先照做在說吧!!

就變成這樣!

在這裡背景是不想上色的地方

好，這個是重點步驟一定要做的!!!
點選 選取工具，然後對著可愛的畫布點右鍵全選!!!
全選後再複製~~~
啊?問這樣有何意義?
等等就知道啦


這是貓的顏色(?
複製完之後先別貼上，先把要塗色的地方上好基底色

以上步驟完成之後用你最想嘗試的方法(範例是使用用噴漆
把可怕的光影塗好~



啊?變成這副慘狀了???
好可怕啊銀八老師騙人!!!!!(?
先別著急，還記得你剛剛有複製圖吧?

輕輕的點一下右鍵>>貼上......


咚咚!!!!光影完成~~~
然後把背景塗白之後在使用複製就可以把背景隨意的亂搞了(?)
反正最後別忘記貼上xDDD
課堂結束~~~(拖走

----------


## 狼佐

小畫家是每一位繪者必有軟體，難得看到小畫家教學，好學又認真的佐佐馬上就去做了實驗!



WOW～銀董這真是太神奇了！


好一個隱藏方法(?)謝謝銀做了這麼詳細的教學唷XDDD
真的很好玩，大家也快去試試看吧ˇ

這個是我的結果，當然是來亂的(被打

----------


## Shiou

吼吼吼！

原來還有這招！

太強大啦！>W<

銀八老師GJ！

----------


## 弦狼IRON

田老師，介不介意帶美術班啊？

以下就是名師出高徒啦~()

----------


## 迷龍

原來還可以這樣用呢！(驚)

真的很感謝分享啊，這樣很多小畫家愛用者的問題就解決了~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## tsume

喔喔!!!
這個太厲害了!!!
要趕快筆記下來~(抄抄

謝謝銀八老師~!!

----------


## 舒跑貓

有幾點要提醒
貼上時要選透明背景,背景色是白色,不然還是會蓋過去

另外…
小畫家的彩色橡皮擦有遮罩功能,前景色設成想要蓋過去的顏色,背景色設成想要用的顏色
按住右鍵拖曳就好了

----------


## 銀

由於我所使用的是最爛版本(?)的小畫家
似乎是沒有那種功能的

----------


## 月光牙狼

喔~~~~小狼婐因為畫線稿的時候都是用小畫家....
所以也來試了一下....

不會用噴漆><
不過....好玩捏=w=(被拖走

----------


## 嵐霖

哇~~!!
原來小畫家也可以這麼漂亮~~
(筆記)
一定要記起來!!

真的不好用ㄚ@@(筆刷)

----------


## 笨鱷

哈哈xddddd
好好玩呀 >w<
謝謝Ginさん

----------


## 阿翔

原來之前不行是因為沒選透明背景啊~
這個好有用呢，謝謝銀大啦XD
超好用的一定要背起來，以後在學校上課偷畫時也可以畫出好圖啦，
不然每一次畫出來的都會是一團什麼也沒有白色怪物*（？）*
馬上就練習這個去XDD

----------


## 卡普貓

歐~原來有這辦法!
記下來~記下來~
在下很愛用小畫家.但是每次上陰影.上的很累.
超容易用到線稿的.每次用小畫家畫圖都要很專心.
起立! 敬禮! 謝謝銀八老師?

----------


## wingwolf

非常感謝銀的教學
真的很有用呢

剛才非常興奮地去試了試
很好用呢
（以下是好不容易出現一次的自己）[炸——

（話說我這是第一次用噴槍啊……感覺好奇妙）

----------


## 雪影塵星

原來還能這樣用~
謝謝銀八老師
趕快多加練習這個技巧去

----------

